# Commando



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Commando now on Film 4, great shot of Seiko Arnie.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

That chap has communication issues....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm never sure why people get this one wrong. This was the watch he wore in Commando...as this screen shot shows.
[IMG alt="Commando Seiko H558-5009 Modified - YouTube" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/XOXbsjNzPPY/mqdefault.jpg[/IMG]






which is different to the one usually called an 'Arnie'.

[IMG alt="1987 Seiko H558-5000 Analog/Digital 150m Quartz Diver "Arnie"" data-ratio="75.09"]https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/58e26bf0414fb5c0b2c2474d/1579902122799-IHAS3NB8CAJKOUXU486C/ke17ZwdGBToddI8pDm48kF-G4gcZ9P6Y7LdSpgw7zrZ7gQa3H78H3Y0txjaiv_0fDoOvxcdMmMKkDsyUqMSsMWxHk725yiiHCCLfrh8O1z5QHyNOqBUUEtDDsRWrJLTmzRdow2MKoDNGJuOcT_AGWVdljHmQzZPdHRbiky6e34JV99E-ERaxk3B0TiRkopRL/2CE17118-29CC-481C-B4C7-4F0AE6F22732.jpeg?format=1500w[/IMG]


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm never sure why people get this one wrong. This was the watch he wore in Commando...as this screen shot shows.
> 
> 
> which is different to the one usually called an 'Arnie'.


 I noticed that too.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

He did wear it in Predator though:










:thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> He did wear it in Predator though:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up:


 Correct!

The images of the 'Commando' watch, which first appear just after Arnie jumps out of the plane into a swamp, state that it's a modified H558-5009, which is the usual 'Arnie' as we know it, but I can't find any other reference to this modification...in fact, if it is a mod, it must have been pretty extensive...like a different module, as there are no central hands, a central LCD and two sub dials at the top...and no branding. Personally, I think it's a completely different watch.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I stand corrected, I had not taken much notice; as the saying goes "to assume, is to make an ASS of U & ME" Hangs head in shame :blind:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm never sure why people get this one wrong. This was the watch he wore in Commando...as this screen shot shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm just glad Arnie knew how to use it! If it's anything like a G-Shock they would have had to do many, many takes! Lool


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

OK, today I actually found one of these in a shop - Ernest Jones Guildford - went in tried it on and.... Oh bugger it looks brilliant.....

Do I go for the black or the Kaki SAFARI version which is £40 more for some reason???

This would be my first Seiko, IF, I buy it, but not my first Solar power watch, first ana-digi combo but it will settle nicely in amongst the dive watches I have.

 what to do ?????


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Darren 66 said:


> what to do ?????


 Go for the green version. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I may be wrong, but didn't Arnold Schwarzenegger put his name to a range of watches a while back? I don't know if he had any hand in designing them.

Oh yes, here he is in 2017 showing off the "Arnold Schwarzenegger Watch Collection" (pic from thearnoldfans.com):


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Always said:


> I may be wrong, but didn't Arnold Schwarzenegger put his name to a range of watches a while back? I don't know if he had any hand in designing them.
> 
> Oh yes, here he is in 2017 showing off the "Arnold Schwarzenegger Watch Collection" (pic from thearnoldfans.com):
> 
> View attachment 29224


 https://www.ablogtowatch.com/arnold-schwarzenegger-watch-brand-debuts-2015/


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

I guess they won't 'be back'. Can't seem to find them anywhere for sale not that I'd buy one...


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> Go for the green version. :laughing2dw:


 You're no help.... :biggrin: :biggrin: now I may have to get three.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Darren 66 said:


> You're no help.... :biggrin: :biggrin: now I may have to get three.


 Once the local Seiko shop is open again, in off for a look, I blame you for putting temptation my way. :bash: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I believe there's one for sale on the SC....


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm glad that I'm in good company over this because I too like that green Seiko Solar.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Craftycockney said:


> I'm just glad Arnie knew how to use it! If it's anything like a G-Shock they would have had to do many, many takes! Lool


 I think Arnie could put a little disclaimer at the bottom of screen stating "steps removed and sequence shortened" just like Apple do on their adverts for their phones or they could do a 'montage' of Arnie setting his G-Shock...should take up about 20 mins of the movie. :watch:


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Oh dear :blush:

Went into Ernest Jones again this morning...... taken in one of my G-Shocks GA-1000-4A, for new batteries (yes 2no?) and whilst there resisted the urge to look at the Seiko 'Arnie' again but did look at the G Shock Mudmaster GG-B100-1AER which is £325 in there and £243 with Watchshop..............

Looks like I'm going to sell some parts from my Honda Superdream for good money so may be tempted to buy BOTH but may have to pass on a couple of watches too which I have never done before!!!


----------

